# MK7 GTI Mod Recommendations:



## Darwinism (Jan 21, 2017)

I bought a 2016 DSG gti base model a couple months ago and so far it's just APR stage one with 034 dogbone put on. I want to to start fancying it up but can't make up my mind on parts with all the competition out there and I'm sure there's other guys out there in the same boat. I'd rather get input/suggestions from you guys out there with experience and knowledge in this subject. I've looked through a lot of forums and couldn't find any threads like this within the past 2 years. Only had 1 car before this and it was a Wrangler so this is a whole new ball game.

Keep in mind I drive here pretty hard. Most of my accelerations are aggressive, can't help myself  

-Best stage 2 tune? I think I'll be going APR if y'all don't change my mind. (I put about 14k miles on per year) The reason I'm considering APR above others is it seems to be the popular pick everywhere I look.

-Best intake? I was looking at aFe stage 2 intake but I want to hear your preferences. (That will work with stage 1 and 2+) I also live in FL heat if that has any influence.

- Best Wheel size and type if I want to go as wide as possible without complications with stock breaks and no lowering (just for better traction with launch and I prefer the wide tire look). Current stock: 225/40 R18

-Wider tires recommendation to roll with the wheels you recommend

-I've got the 034 dog bone but I heard somewhere that side-arm bar mounts help with wheel too, is that actually a thing?

-Best coilovers/springs if that's necessary? (I drive aggressively and sometimes corner hard but don't do any autocross)

-best downpipe for stage 2? I assume cat less for that extra power - most likely APR unless you guys convince me otherwise. (Within budget of course, I'm 20 years old so not looking to throw away money on parts that have 1 HP over others)

- is a diverter valve/blow off valve worth purchasing? If so, which one would you recommend?

-Best intercooler for stage 2(putting into consideration I live in Florida where 75 degrees is chilly:laugh

-Any other thoughts on mods you guys recommend that I'm missing will be appreciated!

Thanks for the thoughts and input fellas. Hopefully it'll help me make some decisions, tired of sitting around contemplating what to do with her.


----------



## DanielSL (Feb 9, 2016)

The first thing you have to ask yourself is what type of competition are you going to do, as you posted this in the Motorsport section. If you want general modifications help, you would be better posting the same questions in the Mk. 7 specific forum, and also over at www.golfmk7.com, where everyone is a Mk. 7 nut.

I can tell you personally that my Mk. 4 RallyCross car is set up completely different than my Mk.7 DD, which I DD very hard, and occasionally Autocross with. I will also eventually take the Mk. 7 to the drags once it is completely off of warranty.

Either way, I will say you need to let the car breathe, being turbocharged, and you need an intercooler here in Florida. I am on the East coast, just north of WPB, and the heat kills the car.

Intake and exhaust. Then intercooler. Then everything else, and you will see good progression.


Personally, and not saying mine is right, or the best; but I went with the following:

Autotech intake; (proven Dyno increase in Hp and Tq numbers, done myself). Damn good product for the price-point.

Cut off suitcase muffler behind axle, and ran straight 2.5" exhaust "Y" to stock tips; (Great tone, and response, at cheap price-point).

CTS Turbo turbo muffler delete and turbo intake pipe, (Dyno results when done together, after intake).

Saving up for an Intercooler now. Going to go with either a Wagner or a Forge Twintercooler, unless HPA or Mishimoto come out with a dedicated one for the Mk. 7 platform.

Been begging HPA to do one as their exhaust is the most amazing piece out there for the 7 chassis, and their Mk. 6 intercooler is a proven, amazing piece of work.

Mishimoto; #mishimoto #teammishi sponsors my Mk. 4, so I would love for them to come out with a dedicated Mk. 7 intercooler, as I love their work, and build quality.


Hope this helps a little bit.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Just keep in mind that you can't jump right to Stage 2.

You'll need an intake and downpipe first.

You could always do Stage 1 and then upgrade later. It's free to jump to Stage 2 if you buy an APR downpipe.


----------



## KidCas (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd go APR intake or the v-flow from evolution motorsports. 

Then I'd do exhaust with a dp 
I went AWE track with catless downpipe. It's got a little growl under normal driving but absolutely screams at wide open throttle. 

Running APR stage 2 +. I've always loved APR. I've had GIAC and Eutodyne in the past as well and in my opinion power comes in more linear with APR and it seems to pull longer. Also it feels the most OEM. Like instead of a 200hp car with tuning to give it 330 it feels like a car VW sold that has 330hp if that makes any sense. 

Get a Forge blow off valve if your manual. No performance gains but you'll love every second of it. 

Any intercooler will do. I'd stick with known brands like neuspeed or APR but an eBay intercooler will work just as well if your strapped for cash. 

Best springs are gonna be VWR, H&R, Neuspeed and Enkei. It's all gonna depend on how much you wanna spend and how aggressive of a drop. Each company has multiple levels of springs. Do some research and see which sound the best for you. I honestly don't think you need coilovers. Springs will work fine with stock shocks and should do a good enough job of sticking your car to the ground. I'd go springs save the money and so sway bars. 

For wheels size lighter is more important than size. A 19" that is lighter an 18" is going to be much better. And vice versa. Me personally 18" for performance 19" for looks. Instead if getting wide wheels and wide tires both of which will cost you more money get wheel spacers to widen your overall wheel base. Then get sticky tires like Michelin pilot super sport cup 2. 

These are all just my opinions and at the end of the day the choices you make will be on funds available and personal preference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggleswood (Oct 3, 2016)

*mods*

rear sway bar and end links

alignment

17 x 8 wheel and 225 45 17 tire

good tires makes a huge difference

I have about a dozen (12) road course track days.

Still running the original brake pads with new Dot 5 fluid (Castrol)


----------



## Silver_arrow12! (May 2, 2018)

Like the first response said, what type of events and what class are you planning on running.

I run GS class autocross, so what's good for me is different than for you, but I still say, tires transform this car. I run RE71R 245/40 17 on 17 x 7.5 and a 26mm rear sway bar. I'd go with a 9" wide rim if I wasn't limited to 7.5 by rules.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

